# How many times to hunt a horse before knowing if its suited to the job?



## Tangaroo (24 September 2012)

How many times hunting does it usually take before you can make the decision as to whether the horse will suit the hunting lifestyle?
I have a cracking ID x TB who i dont think is going to event which is what i bought him for. He is a super ladies hunter type, smart, comfortable and sensible. He can get excited in some situations but is generally quite laid back.
I was thinking if i decide to sell him, i would get a friend to take him hunting to see if he would suit the lifestyle and just wondered how many times it normally takes to make the assessment.


----------



## lizziebinks (24 September 2012)

I'll go for seven times.
First, second third they can get progressively worse. Fourth, Fifth and sixth, they should improve.
Seventh you'll havea clear idea who they are going to be.


----------



## Tangaroo (24 September 2012)

How many times would you go in a week? Is it better to go a couple of times in quick succession?


----------



## lizziebinks (24 September 2012)

mm well I don't think there are any short cuts with horses. 
I tend to take my new ones twice a week. Enough for them not to forget but not so many times , it blows their brains and runs them up.
Autumn hunting is your best time to introduce a new horses - so you want to be going twice a week between now and the opening meet (then miss the opening meet n a green horse!) and you'll havea fair idea y then.
IDs are usually great for hunting and with a bit of TB blood, you could have a great hunt horse - but it does come down to their attitude and there's no substitute for time spent hunting.
Keep off the pace and out the back - and mind them hounds! Find an old timer who will nanny you too.


----------



## Tangaroo (24 September 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I will prob send him to a friends yard as im not keen on hunting. I have nothing against it, i just dont really enjoy it. Thought it would be better if someone else who hunts regularly took him.


----------



## jess_asterix (25 September 2012)

I'd also go with 6/7. And I would definitely take them twice a week for their first few weeks. 

My boy was completely shocked on his first day, wild on his second and then actually stood still and began to improve on his next few days. Now he is a dream and will stand all day but I also have one who got to the fourth day and never went again as quite simply he was dangerous, rearing, lunging at cars, wouldn't eat for days and generally couldn't hack it so it wasn't worth it as he is eventing anyway .


----------



## Hunters (26 September 2012)

If a horse is properly 'nagged' then it should take to hunting. By nagged, I mean ridden out hunting quietly at the back for at least 3 - 4 times. If the horse behaves and is settled, you can increase (gently) it's location in the field. 

Most horses 'nagged' out hunting in this way tend to make calm & manageable hunters.


----------



## VoR (26 September 2012)

Hunted one maybe a dozen or 15 times last season and three times this hound exercise/autumn trailing, he was never really 'settled', finally gave up on him when I landed on my head off him twice in about half an hour!


----------



## Hunters (26 September 2012)

Well there will always be the exception ...


----------



## irishdraft (26 September 2012)

Good thread I was wondering this, i have a 5 yo ID who gets very anxious but is generally good in groups of horses, have spent all winter/summer getting his jumping up to scratch so he will be confident when hunting as I want him to eventually replace my mare, however i took him out autumn hunting last week and he got very stewed up, didnt do anything wrong other than get horrendously strong but when we checked, (bloodhounds) he was getting very upset, when got home wouldnt eat his tea and ran up very light. then took him to a sponsered ride on the weekend where he started shaking in the trailer but once got him going he did calm down, he is very spooky and generally tense when in new places, so wasnt sure whether to take him again tomorrow or leave it a bit, I dont want to blow his brains but on the other hand he is now 5 so i feel he does need to get on with it, in a sensible fashion, so think i will take him in light of other posts.


----------



## cptrayes (26 September 2012)

I would agree with the 6-7 if the horse is not immediately settled. 

But if the horse is already settled at the first one, and does not get stupid at the second, then it's my experience that you already know that you have a natural hunter on your hands.


----------



## meesha (26 September 2012)

mine was a bit wired at the first, pretty good at the second and slightly lost the plot at the third then much improved from fourth !


----------



## Hunters (26 September 2012)

Most hunts at some time or another are 'gifted' horses. These are never without a price. However it is a rare for a 'gifted' horse not to make the 'grade.' 

It is my experience that most (not all) but even the most tricky horse on it's 5, 6, or 7th days consecutive hunting will eventually 'get it'


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (27 September 2012)

All hunters are horses, but not all horses are hunters!  My 2.5 yr old is going to be our hunter...... that saying haunts me lol X


----------



## laurapru (27 September 2012)

Oh Wow!
I am hoping to take my boy out for the first time next week! I have a 5 year old irish cob who was hunted twice in his previous home and all they know prior to that is that he was "hunted in ireland"!!
I have never been hunting so I hope I settle quickly!!!!!!


----------



## spotty_pony (2 October 2012)

Depends on the horse. Defintely no less that four times though. The first time they are often the quietest they ever will be and then they either settle to it or not. If it was me, I would get him out as much as possible over the next month or so and if he takes to it well, then try and sell him on the hunting field. Good luck!


----------



## spacefaer (27 October 2012)

I've been reading this old thread with interest.

What do people think..... Now I have hunted all my life and have taken all sorts from young eventers to made hunters.  They've all been varied in their reaction to hounds and the whole hunting experience, but have generally fallen into the same pattern as discussed.  I would expect a young horse who's never seen hounds before to be good for the 1st couple of times - a bit gobsmacked - then perky, then start to settle over the next x number of times.

Now I've taken a friend's young horse out twice now - she's a 4 yr old - the 1st time she hacked to the meet, stood by herself, stood with other horses, was perfect with hounds.... and when we moved off, she completely lost the plot - running backwards, threatening to sit down, threatening to go up - totally wired...... she was taken home and put back in the field!

Today, we had a meet at home, so she came in early, had a tube of magic (which had abslutely no effect whatsoever) she was wired when I got on, (just in time to move off) was quite good moving to the 1st covert, then lost the plot again (in home fields, to be fair). Same behaviour as before.  I tried taking her near other horses to see if she'd settle with "friends" - not interested.  Took her home again and she cantered round her stable for an hour before she settled enough to turn out.....

Any ideas? Owner wants her to hunt......


----------



## meesha (28 October 2012)

The first time I took my chap out he reared (had never reared before) backed up into a ditch - tried to shoot off left and right as hounds popped out of the crop in front of us and would not stand still, overtook other horses when cantering down edge of field and was very wired - he was better second time out, stupidly strong third and then started to settle although its taken many outings for him to consider standing still.

I have seen a few people out on the edge of our hunt - a field away from the action but following nevertheless.  Is this an option ? no point trying to kill yourself staying with everyone if it wont settle.  Also.....has it already done lots of fun rides and faster work with other horses ? if not then maybe give that to the owner as a goal for the spring/summer and try again next year.

Be careful !!


----------



## spacefaer (28 October 2012)

Thanks Meesha

She's done some fast hacks with other horses - I think that's half the problem, in that the more work she's done, inc jumping, the hotter she's got.  Her mother is a FEI event pony, her father an adv eventer - she's bred to run and jump lol!  She hasn't done any fun rides - she's only 4 and has only been in work since the summer.

I think she'll get filled up with some proper calmer (rather than a syringe on the day) and try again but I'm not convinced she has the temperament tbh!  Think she's going to make an amazing event pony for someone, but not necessarily a quiet hunter for her owner/breeder - but hopefully I'm wrong!


----------



## Goldenstar (29 October 2012)

Hunters said:



			Most hunts at some time or another are 'gifted' horses. These are never without a price. However it is a rare for a 'gifted' horse not to make the 'grade.' 

It is my experience that most (not all) but even the most tricky horse on it's 5, 6, or 7th days consecutive hunting will eventually 'get it'
		
Click to expand...

Definatly not all I am laughing remembering one of my more spectacular failures .


----------



## Tangaroo (29 October 2012)

I started this thread with the intention of selling my boy. Well, he has been autumn hunting twice and he is now a different horse!  I paid a friend to take him, me not being brave enough and he was great the first time but a bit wired the 2nd time. Didnt do anything wrong, just didnt want to stand still.
He is now so much more forward thinking, he doesnt get stuffy on hacks, he will canter and gallop in front without hanging back for his friends, and is generally a pleasure to ride.
I am going to keep him and introduce him to eventing as he doesnt care what he jumps, i just didnt think he would be forward thinking enough.
If he starts getting stuffy again my friend will hunt him again as this has had an amazing affect on him.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 October 2012)

stilton said:



			I started this thread with the intention of selling my boy. Well, he has been autumn hunting twice and he is now a different horse!  I paid a friend to take him, me not being brave enough and he was great the first time but a bit wired the 2nd time. Didnt do anything wrong, just didnt want to stand still.
He is now so much more forward thinking, he doesnt get stuffy on hacks, he will canter and gallop in front without hanging back for his friends, and is generally a pleasure to ride.
I am going to keep him and introduce him to eventing as he doesnt care what he jumps, i just didnt think he would be forward thinking enough.
If he starts getting stuffy again my friend will hunt him again as this has had an amazing affect on him.
		
Click to expand...

That's great news hunting has a literally magic effect on some horses.
I am taking one problem child on Wednesday different issue to your horse but fingers crossed that it's the answer for this lovely but difficult horse unfortunatly he missed all the autumn hunting after having a vaccine reaction I could have cried with frustration .


----------

